# slide show my last hunt..



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Here you go this is how i hunt spring bear here in washington. i won a spring bear permit for Lincoln creek. about 40 minute's from my house. the reason they have the spring hunt in some area's is they peel the Fir tree's Douglas Fir. once they Girdle them they die. i tried all weekend for two bear's . these are all i have for calling spot's. i make the best of it. was using bear cub distress, elk, deer and distress. sometime's my Foxpro Fury with bear cub,elk or Fawn low volume with my hand calling. Rick

Login to a private Photobucket.com album


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics Rick, Sorry you didn't get a bear. They really tear the fir trees up though.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those pics will have the tree huggers whining---Sure would like to have the spring bear season here again.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

we cant bait or hound hunt here. so it's spot and stalk. now there taking night hunting away. and we have lot's of predator's. i choose to try and call. been using bear cub in distress. fawns and elk calf any time now. Rick


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I'LL BE !!! NEVER KNEW BEARS DID THAT TO TREES They pull our friut trees down , flaten our oat fields and corn-------our tree girdle'ers are porcupines shoot'em all year round


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> I'LL BE !!! NEVER KNEW BEARS DID THAT TO TREES They pull our friut trees down , flaten our oat fields and corn-------our tree girdle'ers are porcupines shoot'em all year round


Crazy. Never know what you'll learn on this site. I'm the opposite, swampbuck, I knew about the bears but had no idea porcupines did that.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Porcupines-------kill most of our old growth hemlock trees- they like young pines and maple--whole familys get into hunting camps and chew any thing salty. Best to keep salt lick out from camp --helps to keep them away from camp. Need to keep their numbers down-------


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> Known a few guys that have left their vehicle at an area and gone hunting or to check their lines and come back to discover a belt or hose chewed through by a porcupine!


Funny quick story about porccpine...

A couple of springs ago I was turkey hunting near Oscoda, Michigan (northeast). It was probably a half-hour before first light when I got my spot against a poplar tree lined up. I heard some crunching in the leaves behind me and wrote it off as a large bore raccoon. Slowly the crunching got closer and ended up walking right past my boot and climbed the tree 15 feet in front of me. As it got lighter and lighter I could see that the form in the crotch of the tree above me was not a raccoon, but in fact a porcupine! I'd never seen one before other than on tv or in a book, so it was quite a shock to me. I was glad I was wearing my thick boots that morning but couldn't believe it walked past me as close as it did.


----------

